# route add default gateway, unknown host

## soldstatic

a friend set up 4 computers here that I and a couple o fothers are using. it has portsentry and lots of good stuff and are apparently very secure.

problem is, sometimes its too secure. I think iv'e fixed that, but suddenly a new problem arose on only one of the computers (wierd)...

the computers that work have the following output for route:

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel IP routing table
> 
> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
> 
> 128.206.40.192  *               255.255.255.192 U     0      0        0 eth0
> ...

 

mine had:

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel IP routing table
> 
> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
> 
> loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

 

Well I did route add and got one of them back in, the 128 line just like the other comptuers, but I can't get the default gateway added. it keeps saying unknown host... I realize that the computer thinks we can't rtesolve that host... but... its on the same network as the other computers.............

anybody have any ideas???

----------

## Philantrop

route add default gw <IP (instead of the hostname)>

or add the hostname of the default gateway to /etc/hosts. Or did I misunderstand you?

----------

## cyrillic

 *soldstatic wrote:*   

> mine had:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Kernel IP routing table
> 
> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
> ...

 

What happens if you do "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart" ?

----------

## soldstatic

well after 30+ changes and restarts and reboots, it somehow fixed itself. i didnt actually change anything the last time i rebooted. i was just like ugh wtf and rebooted. and it worked.

 :Sad: 

----------

